# New Outback Rv



## debbenkim (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this site because I've just purchased an Outback 21rs (3 weeks ago). We took our first trip this past weekend to Big Sur, California. It was great. We loved the trailer and the weather was great. Only minor adjustments will need to be made on our trailer. The bathroom door and the pantry door kept coming open during the drive.

We had planned on buying the Surveyor but after looking and relooking, we liked the quality of the Outback better. So far, it seems that this was the right decision.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback. I am glad to hear that you are enjoying it!!!

Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome, and congrats on the 21RS. That is a nice unit, and I'm sure it will give you many years of fond memories.

Tim


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action You're gonna love that trailer.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome debbenkim to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 21RS 
Happy Camping

Don action


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

action action Welcome! action action

You'll love your 21RS. We love ours.

The pantry doors come open because the drawers slide during transit, hit the door and open it. We purchased a couple of tension rods that we install while breaking camp. Keeps the door closed.

As for the bathroom door, I am guess the lock bolt does not catch very much when the door is closed, and then vibrates open when you are underway. I'm sure your RV dealer can adjust the door for you.

Post often! Ask questions! We are here to help and support.

Dan


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome and enjoy the Outback. We all here know you made the right choice









John


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to the Outbackers.

Sounds like you had a great first trip. I wanted to look at the Surveyor but there's no dealers around so glad to hear you still chose the Outback. Post often.


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Welcome aboard everything you wanted to know about Outbacks is at your mouse tip. We use conventional door stoppers and just wedge under pantry drawers when in transit to keep the door from opening. $1 for 2. JR


----------



## debbenkim (Jun 6, 2006)

campmg said:


> Welcome to the Outbackers.
> 
> Sounds like you had a great first trip. I wanted to look at the Surveyor but there's no dealers around so glad to hear you still chose the Outback. Post often.
> [snapback]118525[/snapback]​


The Surveyor's cabinets seemed very cheap and thin. The fit and finish could not compare to the Outback. At first glance, I thought it was a good trailer but after seeing the Outbacks, it was clear the quality difference. My main concern was the manual slide vs. electric slide. After I tried to put the slide in and out, I realized that was a non-issue.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site!!

Pantry Doors - Get one cedar shake...split down the middle and wedge piece under drawer. It will never swing out again while traveling. You also get the added bonus of having a nice cedar smell in the trailer.

Bathroom Door - get one of those door stoppers (like $1) and wedge it in prior to departure.

Camp On!!!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

action *welcome and congrats on the new 21rs*

where are you from









darrel


----------



## debbenkim (Jun 6, 2006)

drobe5150 said:


> action *welcome and congrats on the new 21rs*
> 
> where are you from
> 
> ...


not far from you darrel........pleasanton, ca


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, debbenkim!* action 
And congratulations on the new Outback. You have choosen wisely!









Ahh.. Big Sur... What a great place for a maiden voyage!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats on your purchase debbenkim, welcome to the site!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

debbenkim,

action Welcome to the site, and congratulations on the new Outback! sunny


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers 
Enjoy your Outback action
















Willie

PS I use the door stoppers I and they work great !!!!! Cheap and easy to remove


----------

